# ξινόγαλα, ξινόγαλο, αριάνι = buttermilk. βουτυρόγαλο, βουτυρόγαλα = traditional buttermilk



## seimontadtecwyn (Jul 27, 2008)

Γεια σας,

Συνήθως δε μεταφράζεται σε άλλες γλώσσες η λέξη «ξινόγαλα», αλλιώς «αριάνι» («ayran» στα τούρκικα – στα ελληνικά παθαίνει μετάθεση ημιφωνήεντος και φωνήεντος), αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο με το «buttermilk»;

Κι όμως βλέπω ότι στα ελληνικά υπάρχει και μια λέξη «βουτυρόγαλα» και μπερδέυτηκα εντελώς! Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σάιμον

ΥΓ Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες για την τσιπούρα και το τσίπουρο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 27, 2008)

Σάιμον, σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά, βουτυρόγαλα είναι το υγρό που μένει όταν αφαιρέσουμε το βούτυρο από το γάλα. Κοίταξε εδώ  και στο Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής.

Το ξινόγαλο ή ξινόγαλα δημιουργείται από γάλα που του προσθέτουν κάποιο μέσο ζύμωσης, δηλαδή γίνεται όπως το γιαούρτι. Το αριάνι ανήκει σ' αυτήν την κατηγορία. Είναι γιαούρτι αραιωμένο με νερό.

Buttermilk σύμφωνα με το answers.com είναι και τα δύο! Δηλαδή, και βουτυρόγαλα και ξινόγαλα.
buttermilk 
1. The sour liquid that remains after the butterfat has been removed from whole milk or cream by churning.
2. A cultured sour milk made by adding certain microorganisms to sweet milk.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 27, 2008)

Σάιμον, απ' όσο ξέρω, buttermilk=ξινόγαλα.


----------



## jmanveda (Jul 27, 2008)

From Wiki. 'buttermilk':

Buttermilk is a fermented dairy product produced from cow's milk with a characteristically sour taste. The product is made in one of two ways. Originally, buttermilk was the liquid left over from churning butter from cream. Today, this is called traditional buttermilk. Buttermilk also refers to cultured buttermilk, a product where lactic acid bacteria have been added to milk


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 27, 2008)

Άρα, όντως το buttermilk χαρακτηρίζει στα Αγγλικά και τα δύο, που στα Ελληνικά έχουν διαφορετικό όνομα.
traditional buttermilk = βουτυρόγαλα.
buttermilk = ξινόγαλα (ή ξινόγαλο).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2010)

Μια και το συζητήσαμε κι εδώ, ως μαργαριτάρι, να επαναλάβω κάτι:
Όταν σε μια συνταγή βλέπουμε buttermilk, μιλάει πάντα για το ξινόγαλο (ή ξινόγαλα), π.χ. αυτό που η ΦΑΓΕ βγάζει στην αγορά με την ονομασία Αριάνι ή η ΜΕΒΓΑΛ ως Ξινόγαλα VitaFresh.
Η απόδοση βουτυρόγαλα δεν έχει κανένα νόημα στις συνταγές μαγειρικής, θα το βρούμε μόνο στη στάνη, και ως πρώτη ύλη άλλων γαλακτοκομικών, και δεν πωλείται στα σουπερμάρκετ. Στα αγγλικά αποδίδεται ως traditional buttermilk.









Να κι ένα θαύμα σύγχυσης με τη βοήθεια της μηχανικής μετάφρασης:
*Βουτυρόγαλα* είναι ζυμωτό γαλακτοκομικό προϊόν παραχθείς από το γάλα της αγελάδας με μια χαρακτηριστικά ξινή προτίμηση. Το προϊόν γίνεται με τον έναν από δύο τρόπους. Αρχικά, το βουτυρόγαλα ήταν το υγρό που αφέθηκε από να αναδεύσει βούτυρο από κρέμα. Σήμερα, αυτό καλείται _παραδοσιακό βουτυρόγαλα_. Το βουτυρόγαλα αναφέρεται επίσης _καλλιεργημένο βουτυρόγαλα_, ένα προϊόν όπου βακτηρίδια γαλακτικού οξέος έχει προστεθεί στο γάλα.​Η ελληνική γλώσσα τα έχει ξεχωρίσει αυτά τα δύο, και δεν χρειάζεται να λέμε παραδοσιακό ή μη παραδοσιακό. Το ένα είναι βουτυρόγαλα και το άλλο ξινόγαλα.


----------



## jmanveda (Jul 11, 2010)

Έτσι για το ενδιαφέρον του πράγματος: αναδεύω = "χτυπώ" 

ΘΡΑΚΙΚΗ ΕΣΤΙΑ ΒΕΡΟΙΑΣ - Γλωσσάρι (Βόρειας Θράκης)
Ντουρβανίζω Χτυπώ για να βγάλω βούτυρο. Ντουρβανιζμένου Χτυπημένο Ντουρβανόξυλο Το ξύλο που χτυπούν το γάλ για βούτυρο. Ντάρμ – ντάν Άνω κάτω 

Υπάρχει κι ένα λεξικό των "κομάρων" -- κάντε γκούγκελ "ντουρβανίζω"


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Όταν σε μια συνταγή βλέπουμε buttermilk, μιλάει πάντα για το ξινόγαλο (ή ξινόγαλα), π.χ. αυτό που η ΦΑΓΕ βγάζει στην αγορά με την ονομασία Αριάνι ή η ΜΕΒΓΑΛ ως Ξινόγαλα VitaFresh.


Το ξινόγαλο της ΦΑΓΕ δεν είναι το Αριάνι, αλλά το Δροσάτο (στην ετικέτα: _ξυνόγαλα_):




To Αριάνι της ΦΑΓΕ είναι αυτό που λέει και το όνομά του: αριάνι. Γενικά μιλώντας δεν υπάρχει σημαντική διαφορά (κι ο μέσος ομιλητής χρησιμοποιεί τις δυο λέξεις ως συνώνυμες, εξ ου και μαρκετάρονται συνδεδεμένες από ορισμένες εταιρείες γαλακτοκομικών), αλλά εάν πρέπει να ακριβολογήσουμε τότε τα δύο παρασκευάσματα δεν ταυτίζονται.

Αναφορικά με την αλλαγή _αϊράνι [<τουρκ. ayran] -> αριάνι_ πιστεύω πως επέδρασε παρηχητικά / παρετυμολογικά το επίθετο _αρύ(ς)_, αλλά δεν είδα κανένα λεξικό να το αναφέρει στα σχόλιά του. Κάποια αριάνια:
http://www.krikri.gr/page/default.asp?id=605&la=1
http://www.mevgal.gr/page/default.asp?id=129&la=1
http://www.olympos.gr/products/ariani.php
http://www.agno.gr/product_details.asp?id=127&cat=19&lang=gr
http://www.korifiyogurt.com/compone...id,1/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,34/lang,el/
http://www.foudoukis.gr/3B9A9A22.el.aspx
http://www.koukfarm.gr/ariani.asp
http://www.rodopi-sa.gr/Ariani?locale=el

Και, φυσικά, στην ίδια οικογένεια έχουμε και το _κεφίρ_, για το οποίο βλ. εδώ: http://www.mevgal.gr/page/default.asp?id=319&la=1.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2010)

Δίκιο έχεις, απλώς όταν έψαξα βρω ελληνικό ξινόγαλα, μου έβγαλε το Αριάνι της ΦΑΓΕ. Στην ουσία, με την ίδια διαδικασία φτιάχνονται.

http://www.foodanddrinks.gr/newproducts/newproducts.php?id=113&type=news&lang=gr


----------



## onoufrios (Mar 11, 2011)

μόλις έπεσα πάνω στο buttermilk κι εγώ... παραλίγο θα είχα κάνει το κλασικό λάθος!
ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2012)

Ένα χαριτωμένο άρθρο που δείχνει ότι η σύγχυση για τη λέξη buttermilk υπάρχει πολύ πριν από τον 20ό αιώνα. Δίνει και τη συνταγή για να φτιάξεις γνήσιο βουτυρόγαλα, αλλά και βούτυρο, φυσικά:
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/...rmilk_and_traditional_buttermilk_.single.html
Καταλήγει πάντως στο συμπέρασμα ότι το βουτυρόγαλα ούτε υγιεινό είναι ούτε μπορείς να το πίνεις κάθε μέρα όπως το ξινόγαλα. Απλώς θα προτιμούσε να πουλούσαν το ξινόγαλα όχι τόσο άπαχο. (Και επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω, ότι σήμερα στην αγορά κυκλοφορεί μόνο ξινόγαλα, όχι βουτυρόγαλα.)


----------



## StellaP (May 11, 2012)

Κατόπιν ερωτήσεως που υπέβαλα σε άτομο που ξέρει και που έχει φτιάξει βούτυρο κλπ. γαλακτοκομικά (τη θεία στο χωριό δηλαδή) έμαθα ότι εκεί αφήνουν το γάλα να ξυνίσει και μετά το χτυπούν με το ξύλο στο μποτινέλλο.
Το βούτυρο έρχεται στην επιφάνεια και αυτό που μένει είναι γαλακτώδες υγρό που το λένε ξινόγαλο.
Αν δεν το πιουν ή δεν το πετάξουν, αυτό το ξινόγαλο το ζεσταίνουν και φτιάχνουν ένα είδος μυζήθρας που λέγεται κλωτσοτύρι.
Οι βιομηχανίες φτιάχνουν βούτυρο από φρέσκο γάλα που φυσικά δεν έχει ξινίσει και το υγρό που μένει στο τέλος λέγεται βουτυρόγαλο.


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2012)

StellaP said:


> Κατόπιν ερωτήσεως που υπέβαλα σε άτομο που ξέρει και που έχει φτιάξει βούτυρο κλπ. γαλακτοκομικά (τη θεία στο χωριό δηλαδή) έμαθα ότι εκεί αφήνουν το γάλα να ξινίσει και μετά το χτυπούν με το ξύλο στο μποτινέλλο.
> Το βούτυρο έρχεται στην επιφάνεια και αυτό που μένει είναι γαλακτώδες υγρό που το λένε ξινόγαλο.
> Αν δεν το πιουν ή το πετάξουν, αυτό το ξινόγαλο το ζεσταίνουν και φτιάχνουν ένα είδος μυζήθρας που λέγεται κλωτσοτύρι.
> Οι βιομηχανίες φτιάχνουν βούτυρο από φρέσκο γάλα που φυσικά δεν έχει ξινίσει και το υγρό που μένει στο τέλος λέγεται βουτυρόγαλο.



*μποτινέλο* ή *μπουτινέλο 

*







Κτηνοτροφικές εργασίες said:


> Αρμέγοντας το κοπάδι στράγγιζαν καλά το γάλα και στη συνέχεια μέρος αυτού το έβραζαν για να φάνε, το δε υπόλοιπο ή το έπηζαν τυρί ή το έβαζαν στην καρδάρα για να γίνει κορφή (από την οποία στη συνέχεια έβγαζαν το βούτυρο και το ξινόγαλο) ή έφκιαναν *τσαλαφούτι*, αρτιμή ή *κλωτσοτύρι* (από το ξυνόγαλο), μυζήθρα (από το τυρόγαλο) ή το έπηζαν γιαούρτι.
> Διακρίνομε τον μποτινέλο, ονομαζόμενο και βούρτσα. Εδώ ρίχνανε την κορφή, την κοπάνιζαν με το *φορλέτσι* και έβγαζαν το βούτυρο και το ξυνόγαλο



http://www.stefaniada.gr/docs/pdf/ktinotrofika.pdf 


Γράφει ο Νικόλαος Λεωνίδα Κωστούλας, Πολυνέρι Τρικάλων

Παλιότερα τα φαγητά των Πολυνεριτών ήταν σχετικά με τα γεωργικά ή κτηνοτροφικά προϊόντα που οι ίδιοι παρήγαγαν. 
Ας δούμε ποια ήταν αυτά:
[...]
Το γάλα, επίσης, ήταν βασικό και απαραίτητο στοιχείο διατροφής, με ποικίλες μορφές: βραστόγαλο, ξινόγαλο, κορφή (γίδινο κυρίως γάλα αλλά και πρόβειο το άφηναν σε ένα καρδάρι μέχρι να ξινίσει και χτυπώντας το μετά στον *μπουτινέλο* έβγαζαν το βούτυρο), *τσαλαφούτι* (το αυγουστιάτικο γάλα, που ήταν χοντρό και λιγοστό, το έβραζαν, το αλάτιζαν, το τοποθετούσαν σε κάδο και το άφηναν σε δροσερό μέρος για αρκετές μέρες. Όσο περνούσε ο καιρός γινόταν πιο πηχτό και νόστιμο. Μέσα σε τουλούμι μπορούσε να διατηρηθεί και όλο το χειμώνα). 









http://www.mountain-camp.gr/album.php?c=17 


*Φτιάχνω βούτυρο *(ftiaxno.gr)

1. Η κλασσική παραδοσιακή μέθοδος είναι το "κτύπημα" του φρέσκου γάλατος. Το γάλα ρίχνεται (προκειμένου για ποσότητες 5-10 κιλά) όλο μαζί σε ένα ψηλό κυλινδρικό ξύλινο δοχείο (κάδη). Με ένα ξύλινο ραβδί που στη μία άκρη έχει στερεωθεί κυκλικός ξύλινος δίσκος διάτρητος (όλη η κατασκευή θυμίζει έμβολο),"χτυπάμε" το γάλα ανεβοκατεβάζοντας αυτό το έμβολο με σταθερές κινήσεις. (Τόσο η κάδη όσο και το έμβολο μπορούν, ακόμη καλύτερα, να είναι και από ανοξείδωτο ή σωστά γαλβανισμένο μέταλλο ή και από σκληρό πλαστικό κατάλληλο για τρόφιμα). 
[...]


----------



## bernardina (May 12, 2012)

Να σας συστήσω και τη σιτάκα. Κρίμα που δεν έχει πληροφορίες για τη _δρίλλα_ (όπως λένε στην Κάρπαθο το καϊμάκι). Ψάχνοντας όμως στοιχεία γι' αυτήν βρήκα αναπάντεχα τούτον εδώ


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Να σας συστήσω και τη σιτάκα. Κρίμα που δεν έχει πληροφορίες για τη _δρίλλα_ (όπως λένε στην Κάρπαθο το καϊμάκι). Ψάχνοντας όμως στοιχεία γι' αυτήν βρήκα αναπάντεχα τούτον εδώ


 
*Τσίπα, στάκα, στακοβούτυρο
*...
Η στάκα προστίθεται σε πολλά κρητικά εδέσματα και τα νοστιμίζει μοναδικά. Κορυφαία εφαρμογή είναι στα τηγανητά αυγά και σε πολλές κρητικές κρεατόπιτες. Είναι πολύ νόστιμη και μόνη της αλλά προφανώς είναι δυναμίτης θερμίδων...
[_στδ: _στάκα με τ' αβγά: χοληστερόλεθρος, αλλά...]

Το στακοβούτυρο επίσης έχει πολλές εφαρμογές. Μυρίζει εντονότερα από άλλα ζωικά βούτυρα αλλά η μυρωδιά του είναι χαρακτηριστική και ευχάριστη. Μια μικρή κουταλιά στακοβούτυρο κάνει μοναδικά τα ψητά μας, και τα ζυμαρικά μας και είναι αναντικατάστατο στο κρητικό πιλάφι, στο λεγόμενο γαμοπίλαφο.
... 
Κατ’ αρχήν, η τσίπα είναι η «κρούστα» που κάνει το βρασμένο αιγοπρόβειο γάλα όταν μείνει κάποιες ώρες ξεσκέπαστο. Την μαζεύουν λοιπόν ώστε να συγκεντρώσουν μεγάλη ποσότητα. Θα έχετε δει τσίπα στα χωριάτικα πρόβεια γιαούρτια. Του γάλακτος είναι παρόμοια, ίσως πιο παχιά και δεν ξινίζει. 

Η στάκα και το στακοβούτυρο είναι παράγωγα της τσίπας.
Ας δούμε πώς προκύπτουν. Οι ποσότητες αφορούν την ποσότητα τσίπας που είχα η οποία ήταν 550 γραμμάρια αλλά όπως θα δείτε δεν είναι δεδομένες.
Βάζουμε την τσίπα σε κατσαρόλα με βαρύ πάτο. Σε πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία αρχίζουμε να την ανακατεύουμε με ξύλινη κουτάλα προς την ίδια πάντα κατεύθυνση (γιατί άραγε; ). Όταν αρχίσει να ρευστοποιείται ρίχνουμε το αλάτι και το αλεύρι κουταλιά κουταλιά. Δεν σταματάμε να ανακατεύουμε σε πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία.
...


Με την ευκαιρία, η φράση «πόμεινε σαν την αγύριστη στάκα» σημαίνει έμεινε στα κρύα του λουτρού. 

Μπουγάτσα χανιώτικη με μυζήθρα και στάκα, για πρωινό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2013)

daeman said:


> *μποτινέλο* ή *μπουτινέλο
> 
> *


Ως γνωστόν, για οτιδήποτε ψάχνεις, μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες έχεις να το βρεις στη Λεξιλογία. Κι επειδή εγώ έψαχνα πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά το butter churner, έπεσα φυσικά επάνω στο μπουτινέλο :)


----------



## Marinos (Jan 14, 2013)

Καθυστερημένα έρχομαι να προσθέσω ότι το αϊράνι θέλει απαραιτήτως και μια πρέζα αλάτι, πέρα από νερό και γιαούρτι.


----------

